# reel questions



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just starting over with a 330 grady, friend of mine recommends penn 16vsr over 50w for trolling and chunking, any suggestions?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm no pro but I'd imagine that 16 with hc/braid would stop 95% of fish you'll likely encounter in a day trip around here with a good crew and good boat handling. 

Question is, how much does that other 5% mean to you?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope , not enough line capacity and to slow of a retrieve
Just my opinion


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can absolutely catch Tunas, Billfish and Wahoo with a 16VSX and I have with mine......but I also have 30s and 50s that I'd rather have for general purpose trolling. 

For chunking and live-baiting Tunas? The 16VSX is perfect. I spool them with 65lb braid and top with a short topshot of 60-80lb mono.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like Jason said, the 16VSX with braid will handle most fish you encounter but I'd rather use a 30 or 50 and know I can handle the situation.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

also any suggestions for trolling rods, casting reels and rods for poppers, can I use same rods for jigging? maybe deep dropping? going with the shimono tiara 2 series


----------

